# Home internet....Primetel



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Hi.. I'm moving house and need internet.... Primetel stand out as the best deal price wise...however they have some bad reviews on trustpilot etc.... After reading a little more into this all 3 of the major providers have some dreadfull reviews..... I know it's far more common that people only leave bad reviews...when things are good we say nothing.... So please anyone on this forum.....Good comments ?????????? Anyone.......not intrested in mobile comments just house internet....


----------



## johnandjen1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I’ve been with Primetel for Internet and mobile services for a number of years.
I have always found them very responsive and helpful if/when Ive had Internet issues.
I do look at changing every time my contract comes up for renewal but each time have opted to stay with Primetel. In my experience the other main competitor always displays a poor attitude to a potential new customer. HTH


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

johnandjen1 said:


> I’ve been with Primetel for Internet and mobile services for a number of years.
> I have always found them very responsive and helpful if/when Ive had Internet issues.
> I do look at changing every time my contract comes up for renewal but each time have opted to stay with Primetel. In my experience the other main competitor always displays a poor attitude to a potential new customer. HTH


Thank you for your reply...


----------

